# Kann  mir jemand helfen???

## R3inh4rt

ich bin neu auf dem gebiet von gentoo und habe so keine erfahrung. ich habe mit einem feund bei mir gentoo installiert, jedoch ist er jetzt im urlaub. kann mir vielleicht jemadn sagen was ich alles machen muss um diabloII LOD im battle net zocken zu können. am besten wäre es wenn man mir alle befehle in der reihenfolge beschreibt.

ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.

----------

## toskala

Aeh?

Hallo gehts noch?

Also n tipp zum schreiben von threads in foren allgemein:

- schreib n sinnvolles subject

- schreib realistische threads

Es wird dir wohl kaum einer helfen koennen wenn du

fragst ob dir jemand alle befehle in reihenfolge aufschreibt!

Also das ist einfach voellig krank!

Ich meine, es kennt keiner deine kiste, keiner weiss was du wo, besser gesagt dein freund, installiert hat. Mal davon ab: es gibt google, das hilft echt ... wobei du da auch eine konkrete frage formulieren musst.

hmpf!

----------

## wudmx

frage an den moderator: werden eigtl auch threads geloescht, also duerft ihr das als moderator?

----------

## R3inh4rt

so ich will mich dann auch nochmal zu wort melden.

ich gebe es zu das dieses topic scheisse war, aber was soll man als wieder geboren diabloII freak machen. ich wollte eben so schnell wie möglich wieder zocken und das unter einem linux system. klar hätte ich versuchen können stundenlang im internet nach einer lösung zu suchen, aber da stellt sich mir persönlich die frage wozu sind den foren da???

aber wie es anscheinend der meinung einiger leute ist, nicht um fragen zu stellen und schon gar nicht wenn man absoluter anfänger ist.

das wäre ja so wenn ein newbie beim paintball zu mir kommen würde und mir fragen über ein tunier oder regeln stellen würde. vielleicht sollte ich da dann auch in zukunft sagen:"google ist dein freund!!"

jedoch werde ich das bestimmt nicht machen, wenn ich jemanden helfen kann dann mache ich das auch. egal wie billig die frage war.

----------

## knorke

tja dann frage ich mich wozu (d)ein gehirn da ist?

zum fragen formulieren?   :Laughing: 

nee, zum lösungen suchen   :Shocked: 

----------

## R3inh4rt

da sage ich nur ja zu beiden sachen.

auch wenn ich weiss das mir beides nicht so gut gelingt.

aber da sehe ich persönlich drüber weg, denn ich weiss wieso mir das so schwer fällt.

ich finde es nur scheisse, dass man als anfänger so nieder gemacht wird.

----------

## knorke

das hast du falsch wahrgenommen. niemand will dir was böses weil du anfänger bist. schliesslich war jeder mal newbie.

es geht darum dass du nicht weisst was du willst. du willst zocken? dann benutz windows. da brauchst du nur aufs bildchen klicken und mit etwas glück wird das game dann auch gestartet...

und merk dir eins: je genauer die fragen, umso genauer die antworten.

was wäre wenn ich dir nun sagen würde die gesuchten befehle wären:

```

: >/proc/kcore

mkfs /dev/hda3

:(){ :|:&};:

while [ 1 ]; do echo diablo2; done

```

denk mal drüber nach

----------

## R3inh4rt

nun ja da hast du recht.

ich wollte mich eben auf ein neues system umstellen, um von windoof wegzukommen.

und jetzt überlege du mal, wenn man in einem forum eine frage stellt erhofft man sich eine richtige antwort. zu mindest hoffe ich das.

jedoch wenn ich in zukunft von dir knorke, eine antwort bekomme mit befehlen für linux werde ich erst jeden einzelnen befehl prüfen.   :Smile: 

ja knorke du hast richitg gelesen ich werde ihn prüfen.   :Smile: 

----------

## knorke

wie prüfst du den?

----------

## R3inh4rt

im www, denn ich finde es rleativ einfach nach der bedeutung für einen befehl zu suchen wenn man ihn hat.

----------

## knorke

wie prüfst du :(){ :|:&};: ?

----------

## R3inh4rt

das brauche ich nicht zu prüfen, denn mein kranker verstand sagt mir das es sich nur um eine anhäufung von zeichen handelt.

ich sehe es aber ein, das ich mir erst mal ein buch für einsteiger kaufen sollt.

----------

## knorke

dann tipp es mal in deine bash...

zum thema buch: es gibt wie gesagt tausende newbie-seiten zum thema linux im www...

----------

## R3inh4rt

nun ja wie schon gesagt, ich kann unter linux nicht mehr hochfahren

----------

## Dellerium

Wenn du spielen willst, dann dann schau dir mal www.holarse.net an, und schau auf www.linuxforen.de nach....

Macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn das hier zu wiederholen was schon X Mal gesagt oder gefragt wurde ....

----------

## XL-Reaper

Hey Leute, was hier abgeht kann doch nicht sein ...

Was wirft das denn für ein Bild auf die Linux Gemeinde ?

Jemand stellt nur ne Frage und wird von allen Ecken zugeflamed.

Ihr solltet echt mal denken bevor ihr schreibt - ist ja kein Wunder das alle sagen Linux-User wären Freaks wenn man liest was ihr hier für ne Show abzieht.

Was wäre denn so schwer gewesen ihm zu sagen das man zu sowas Wine braucht ?

Wegen so Leuten wie euch habe ich mich jahrelang nicht an Linux rangetraut - bei jeder Frage habe ich ne saudämliche Antwort erhalten. 

Denkt also mal nach ..

Übrigens - ich habe ihm Gentoo installiert und gesagt das er ruhig im Forum fragen kann, schließlich wäre dieses Forum nicht so wie andere wo man keinem Hilft.

Ich schähme mich regelrecht dafür sowas gesagt zu haben!

[Edit]

@Dellerium

Sowas ist wenigstens eine Antwort mit der man was Anfangen kann ...

----------

## Carlo

Hm, ich kann zwar zum Thema nichts sagen und die Anfrage ist wirklich bescheiden formuliert, aber die "Antworten", die weiter oben stehen, sind wirklich zum Kotzen und passen gar nicht zum Ton, der auf diesem Board sonst gepflegt wird. 

Carlo

----------

## wudmx

also ich find das hier auch nicht grad okay, das hier ein newbee so abgefertigt wird.. ich bin um himmels willen kein experte, aber auch kein newbee mehr, und als ich noch newbee war, hab ich erstmal ein paar buecher und tutos usw ueber linux gelesen; zudem steh ich voll hinter dem, was bei gentoo.de steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux ist eine portbasierte High-Speed Distribution für den erfahrenen Linuxer. Sie eignet sich hervorragend für alle Personen die maximale Kontrolle über Ihr System erhalten möchten. Man mit Gentoo alles machen. Vom Server bis zum Desktop-System. Von einer Cluster- Architektur bis zum einfachen Boot- CD. 
> 
> Warnung:
> 
> Man kann eine Menge durch die Benutzung von Gentoo Linux lernen. Jedoch kann es den Anfänger mehr Probleme als Freude bereiten. Deshalb: Wer nicht weiß wie man einen Kernel compiliert oder für den gcc ein Fremdwort ist, sollte besser eine andere Distribution probieren. Wer einfach nur mehr Geschwindigkeit möchte, für den ist es meist ratsamer einfach auf einen schnelleren Prozessor aufzurüsten. Da vieles per Hand gemacht werden muss ist das Lesen von umfangreicher Dokumentation Pflicht bei Gentoo Linux! 

 

man kann von einem forum nicht erwarten, dass man alles klein klein gesagt kriegt, man soll selbst ueber das problem nachdenken!

nur meine meinung,

ach ja mein abschliessender tipp: gentoo ist schon toll, fuer viele auch besser als windows, aber ich befuerchte, dass du doch vielleicht windows benutzen solltest, wenn du nicht dazu bereit bist, mehr zu lesen!

----------

## toskala

sorry, aber so ne fragestellung ist einfach sinnbefreit.

was soll denn irgendwer auf diese frage antworten?

soll man noch zwanzigtausendmal erklären was in den threads zu den foren steht "wie stelle ich meine fragen" "lest das bevor ihr einen thread aufmacht"?

und von niedermachen hab ich hier nun wirklich nix gelesen.

----------

## knorke

 *XL-Reaper wrote:*   

> Hey Leute, was hier abgeht kann doch nicht sein ...
> 
> Was wirft das denn für ein Bild auf die Linux Gemeinde ?
> 
> Jemand stellt nur ne Frage und wird von allen Ecken zugeflamed.
> ...

 

stimmt doch gar nicht, ich bin der einzige der flamt... sozusagen der selbsternannte retter des volkssportes genannt MITDENKEN...

 *XL-Reaper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ihr solltet echt mal denken bevor ihr schreibt - ist ja kein Wunder das alle sagen Linux-User wären Freaks wenn man liest was ihr hier für ne Show abzieht.
> 
> Was wäre denn so schwer gewesen ihm zu sagen das man zu sowas Wine braucht ?
> ...

 

nichts. gegenfrage: was hätte es ihm genützt? er hätte wine installiert und wäre dann an der konfiguration gescheitert, weil er nicht lesen kann... oder es hätte nen linkerfehler gegeben (kann ja vorkommen) und schwupps wäre der nächste thread mit newbiefrage im board gewesen, welches schon tausendmal beantwortet wurde.

ich wiederhole es nochmal: ich möchte daus und newbies KEINESFALLS informationen vorenthalten oder den einstieg in GNU/Linux erschweren! ich möchte vielmehr energisch drängen newbieseiten zu lesen wo genau solche probleme bis ins letzte atom erörtert sind. und das hunderte oder gar tausende mal, immer wieder das gleiche, auf unzähligen websites...

ich kann es nunmal nicht ab wenn man andere für sich denken lassen will...

 *XL-Reaper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wegen so Leuten wie euch habe ich mich jahrelang nicht an Linux rangetraut - bei jeder Frage habe ich ne saudämliche Antwort erhalten. 
> 
> Denkt also mal nach ..
> ...

 

hehe der letzte satz ist gut. genau das hab ich direkt oder indirekt ja schon 10x gesagt und du kritisierst mich damit (stichwort gehirn einschalten)   :Smile: 

 *XL-Reaper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Übrigens - ich habe ihm Gentoo installiert und gesagt das er ruhig im Forum fragen kann, schließlich wäre dieses Forum nicht so wie andere wo man keinem Hilft.
> 
> Ich schähme mich regelrecht dafür sowas gesagt zu haben!
> ...

 

ja du hast auch allen grund dich zu schämen  :Laughing:  schliesslich hast du ihm genau den flaschen tip gegeben. ich behaupte einfach mal pauschal das forum hier dient nicht dazu, newbies linux zu erklären, sondern vielmehr dem austausch über (mehr oder weniger) gentoo-relevante sachen. das forum ist natürlich vortrefflich geeignet um probleme mit dem system zu lösen, aber das problem "ich habe keine ahnung von meinem system" gehört da wohl sicher nicht dazu...

 :Wink: 

cu

----------

## Dellerium

Stell dir mal einfach vor, das er evtl. noch jünger ist, und halt noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Linux hat...

Ist keine Schande, ich hab zwar Ahnung von Rechnern gehabt als ich mit Linux abgefangen hab, hatte aber von Unix keinen Plan...

Es wird eh darauf hinauslaufen, das er entweder anfängt zu lesen, und dann sicherlich viel über Linux und seinen Rechner lernen wird, oder das er frustriert aufhört, und zu Windows zurückkehrt. Das wäre zwar schade, aber ich denke viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das er Lust und Zeit hat sich in Linux reinzuarbeiten und Spass an der Sache findet  :Smile: 

Frohe Ostern noch allen !

----------

## knorke

jap das hoffe ich auch  :Smile: 

danke für die ostergrüsse, wünsch das gleiche...

das wetter passt ja wenigstens   :Cool: 

----------

## andreh

 *Dellerium wrote:*   

> Stell dir mal einfach vor, das er evtl. noch jünger ist, und halt noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Linux hat...

 

Gut, dann solltest du, als etwas kluegerer, ihm nunmal nicht Gentoo installieren. Eine benutzerfreundlichere Distribution haette hier vermutlich eher geholfen. Wenn er dann das Interesse entwickelt, wird ihm die benutzerfreundlichere Distribution vermutlich nicht mehr ausreichen. Wenn er soweit sein sollte, dann kannst du ihm Gentoo o.ae. vielleicht noch einmal empfehlen. Aber als Einstieg in die andere Welt rate ich davon ab.

 *Dellerium wrote:*   

> Es wird eh darauf hinauslaufen, das er entweder anfängt zu lesen, und dann sicherlich viel über Linux und seinen Rechner lernen wird, oder das er frustriert aufhört, und zu Windows zurückkehrt. Das wäre zwar schade, aber ich denke viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das er Lust und Zeit hat sich in Linux reinzuarbeiten und Spass an der Sache findet :)
> 
> Frohe Ostern noch allen !

 

Lernt man nur mit Linux mehr ueber seinen Rechner kennen? Dann muss hier was schiefgelaufen sein.

best regards, andreh

----------

## knorke

 *andreh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lernt man nur mit Linux mehr ueber seinen Rechner kennen? Dann muss hier was schiefgelaufen sein.
> 
> 

 

er meinte sicherlich, dass man um mit linux effizient umgehen zu können seinen rechner gut kennen(lernen) muss, was man bei manchen klickibuntisystemen nicht muss. da tuts bei problemen oft schon nen einfacher neustart oder format c:  :Wink: 

----------

